# Drank my way to 14 1/2 stone!



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Thought I would post this for people that struggle to fit in 7 meals a day. Last year I got a bit ill for about a month and dropped to 13 1/2 stone. I was struggling to put any weight back on after that as fitting 7 meals in a day became such a chore. So i decided to go against my beliefs a bit and fill in the meals with protein shakes. I dropped to 3 meals a day, breakfast, lunch and dinner, i then had a mix of 2 different protein shakes throughout the day. One was high in carbs and one was low in carbs.

I had half shake portions on every hour. This diet was extremely easy to abide by and within a month I had put the weight back on.

Please also note i had to add a fair few vitamin and mineral supplements to make up for the lost from the foods.


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

Ummm well done!!


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Isn't it obvious?

People have the notion that solid food is far superior to shakes, but can never give a solid reason why.

At the end of the day, shakes are just food too - refined granted, but still food.

Some of the biggest guys I know get well over 50% of their daily intake from liquids.


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

rs007 said:


> Isn't it obvious?
> 
> People have the notion that solid food is far superior to shakes, but can never give a solid reason why.
> 
> ...


hense the point of this thread


----------



## strange_days (Aug 6, 2009)

WhySoSerious said:


> hense the point of this thread


He's not talking about body size mate :laugh: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

I agree, i have 2 oat shakes daily. If i make them with whole milk i get 75g protein, 75g carbs and just short of 900 calories, easy to make, can be drank in sub 5mins, such an easy way to get good nutrition.


----------



## iMORE_TEST (May 23, 2009)

i think milk is great


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

I love lamp.


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

T.F. said:


> I love lamp.


lol

in reply to your other comment I am loving drinking my way forward, it means i can focus on a nice dinner and not have to worry about preparing loads of meals each day, i leave a protein tub at work, a few at home and one in my locker at the gym. Perfect, i dont go with whole milk though, too fatty. water or skimmed milk for me


----------



## Lokstoc (Jan 24, 2009)

Having shakes is great. Just gotta make sure you are getting a decent amount of solids in there too otherwise it will come out the other end the same way it went in. I was lucky enough to have my local guy at the protein shop give me that story from personnal experience.


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

Right i'm upping my shake intake, lets see what happens.


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

I was reading LittleLukes journo earlier, only has 2 solids a day.. rest of his meals are shakes and he looks sh*t hot to be honest.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

T.F. said:


> I love lamp.


i love desk


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Do you really love the lamp, or are you saying it because you saw it?


----------



## hermie07 (Sep 16, 2008)

im currently on 4 meals and 3 shakes per day, so much easier for me than having 7 meals


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

No, i love lamp.


----------



## Scrappy (May 5, 2008)

a.notherguy said:


> i love desk


i just bit my tongue


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

WhySoSerious said:


> lol
> 
> in reply to your other comment I am loving drinking my way forward, it means i can focus on a nice dinner and not have to worry about preparing loads of meals each day, i leave a protein tub at work, a few at home and one in my locker at the gym. Perfect, i dont go with whole milk though, too fatty. water or skimmed milk for me


Too fatty for what? Oh right, cos fat makes you fat you mean?


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Lokstoc said:


> Having shakes is great. Just gotta make sure you are getting a decent amount of solids in there too otherwise it will come out the other end the same way it went in. I was lucky enough to have my local guy at the protein shop give me that story from personnal experience.


Thats a lot of nonsense mate,if the guy telling you that experienced that then i'd suggest he has some sort of bowel problem,i am about 50/50 shakes whole foods,usually more shakes than food,cant say i've noticed the same phenomena your mate has spoken of,also,take a dek at this pic here,this guys diet is about 70-80% shakes,doesnt seem to have done him any harm i'd say..... :whistling:












gyppo12345 said:


> im currently on 4 meals and 3 shakes per day, so much easier for me than having 7 meals


Thats more or less my day when eating is going well


----------



## ryoken (Jan 8, 2009)

weeman said:


> Thats a lot of nonsense mate,if the guy telling you that experienced that then i'd suggest he has some sort of bowel problem,i am about 50/50 shakes whole foods,usually more shakes than food,cant say i've noticed the same phenomena your mate has spoken of,also,take a dek at this pic here,this guys diet is about 70-80% shakes,doesnt seem to have done him any harm i'd say..... :whistling:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats one decent sized fella mate does he train at the gym you train Bri???


----------



## hermie07 (Sep 16, 2008)

who is the guy and how do you know he is on 70 - 80% shakes, he must have good genetics lol


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

gyppo12345 said:


> who is the guy and *how do you know he is on 70 - 80% shakes*,


Because he is a mate, and this is what he tells us.



gyppo12345 said:


> he must have good genetics lol


Yeah, because everyone that size must, right :lol:

Nothing to do with hard work and good nutrition (regardless of solid/liquid, its all just food)


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

rs007 said:


> Because he is a mate, and this is what he tells us.
> 
> Yeah, because everyone that size must, right :lol:
> 
> Nothing to do with hard work and good nutrition (regardless of solid/liquid, its all just food)


just as Rams says,Mike (musky) O'Hanlon has been a mate for about 17 years or something,he was a former IFBB pro now a NABBA pro,part of the reason for his diet been sourced thru liquids is due to him having two jobs 5 days a week plus having to fit training in there most days as well,also one of the jobs is heavy grafting and doesnt allow for much in the way of breaks,your talking in the region of 1000g carbs a day and 500g+ of protein everyday


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

weeman said:


> 500g+ of protein everyday


Oh my god Brian, you will need to tell him that this is far too high, no one could possibly need more than 70g per day (cos text books say so), his kidneys will be wrecked!!!!

Oh, thats right, he got a full medical last year, and funnily enough everything was fine, and he has being doing this for 20 years :lol:


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Awesome physique.

On this note, how do you rate mass gaining shakes vs the home made ones (oats, protein blend and EV oil)?


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

LittleChris said:


> Awesome physique.
> 
> On this note, *how do you rate mass gaining shakes* vs the home made ones (oats, protein blend and EV oil)?


Depends which ones TBH mate.

Reflex and Boditronics do a decent mass gaining shake


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

rs007 said:


> Oh my god Brian, you will need to tell him that this is far too high, no one could possibly need more than 70g per day (cos text books say so), his kidneys will be wrecked!!!!
> 
> Oh, thats right, he got a full medical last year, and funnily enough everything was fine, and he has being doing this for 20 years :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

i had it stuck in my head that i needed solid food all the time to get bigger like a lot of people before i switched to the shakes and from experience it is just b**locks. as long as you are replacing the lost vitamins and minerals etc it is fine. I also use different proteins i.e. soy, whey and hemp. I have awful genetics and yes i'm not huge like that other guy but protein shakes lead me to get back the stone i have lost. Its actually better than my diet that consisted of solid foods as i sometimes couldnt finish them!


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

gyppo12345 said:


> who is the guy and how do you know he is on 70 - 80% shakes, he must have good genetics lol


I'm sure he's got good genetics but that's nothing to do with consuming 80% of his diet through liquids. As wee and ramsay state, it's just as good as real food, in fact whey protein is a far superior protein than all solid forms in terms of bioavailability. I personally have either 6 meals or 5 meals and 1 shake a day but that's purely because I love eating, I have plenty of time to eat, and I have such a stupid appetite that I'm starving all day if I consume too many liquid calories. But I'm 99% sure that someone could drink all their macros and still progress at the same rate. I'm not sure why the solid meals thing gets spouted around so much but it's not particularly scientifically-based.


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

iMORE_TEST said:


> i think milk is great


Arnie says milk is for babies, men drink beer.

But I like it too


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Heineken said:


> Do you really love the lamp, or are you saying it because you saw it?


tw4t :lol:


----------



## sham (Mar 26, 2008)

I would like to see some replys from people who say its better to eat solid meals and why it is.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

sham said:


> I would like to see some replys from people who say its better to eat solid meals and why it is.


I'll play devils advocate here as I know that as long as the shake has the right ingredients, it can be equal to or better than solid for muscle building... but

Digestive transit time. Meats and such pass slower throguh the small intestine, realeasing their amino acids much slower and over a longer period - creating a constant feed anti-catabolic environment.

But a properly constructed shake could do this too :lol:


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Captain Hero said:


> tw4t :lol:


It's the next line of the dialogue! :lol:


----------



## AB1990 (Nov 3, 2009)

rs or weeman, what all is required to make a meal replacement shake or would you reccomend any good brands that do a good meal replacement shake, sometimes i struggle to get 5 meal in and i like the idea of dropping to 4 meals and adding in another shake.

I currently have 5 meals and 2 shakes but 4 meals and 3 shakes would be must handier for me as im busy with work and the gym


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Oats, protein blend, some BCAAs if feeling flush, and some walnut oil or extra virgin olive oil

Just sort amounts for needs.


----------



## tom_91 (Jul 7, 2009)

rs007 when you say a properly constructed shake do you mean weight gainer shakes i.e with oats,good fats etc?


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

I can see the slower gut transit thing having merit, but IMO most of the time when people bang on about 'you must eat more solid food' it's the same mentality as 'you must squat', ie macho guff.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

LittleChris said:


> Oats, protein blend, some BCAAs if feeling flush, and some walnut oil or extra virgin olive oil
> 
> Just sort amounts for needs.


What he says :thumbup1:



tom_91 said:


> rs007 when you say a properly constructed shake do you mean weight gainer shakes i.e with oats,good fats etc?


Well I mean primarily the protein source or blend thereof, if you are comparing to meat alone.

There is a lot of talk about using whey concentrate, and hoping to slow it down by using fats, oats etc, but ihave read articles that explain the digestive system doesnt work like that, the whey will still go through very quickly. So slower digesting protein sources such as micellar casien for example. Whether you then add oats etc on top is simply a matter of your goals and requirements IMO, when slotted into the rest of your diet.

But then there is a school of thought that quick, high spikes in amino acid levels actually causes anabolism, so still a place for quick proteins - hence blends.


----------



## SA12 (Jun 2, 2004)

Surely protein is protein after your body breaks it down? The only things you miss with non solid foods are other nutrients and fibre? As long as they are replaced in tab form / other meals then I don't see a problem?


----------



## TheBigBang (Jan 10, 2010)

I have 4 meals a day but have upped my shakes input to 3 for first time ever. I'm going to see how this goes as i really want to bulk. 1 week and counting so far and i think its working...


----------



## tom_91 (Jul 7, 2009)

I see.

So really, would there be much difference using whey rather than casein?Vice verse. Not including after a workout obviously.


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

SA12 said:


> Surely protein is protein after your body breaks it down? The only things you miss with non solid foods are other nutrients and fibre? As long as they are replaced in tab form / other meals then I don't see a problem?


I second that :beer:


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

rs007 said:


> What he says :thumbup1:
> 
> Well I mean primarily the protein source or blend thereof, if you are comparing to meat alone.
> 
> ...


Yeah a 50:50 blend of whey: casein is probably ideal but I just use 90+ which is 3:1 whey: casein. I can't be ar5ed faffin with that though lol and it's cheap


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

SA12 said:


> Surely protein is protein after your body breaks it down? The only things you miss with non solid foods are other nutrients and fibre? As long as they are replaced in tab form / other meals then I don't see a problem?


Id say thats a good way of putting it, and simply sums up mmy own opinion too - so long as the protein sources are of high enough quality to support muscle tissue growth and repair obviously.


----------



## notnil21 (Apr 4, 2008)

weeman said:


> Thats a lot of nonsense mate,if the guy telling you that experienced that then i'd suggest he has some sort of bowel problem,i am about 50/50 shakes whole foods,usually more shakes than food,cant say i've noticed the same phenomena your mate has spoken of,also,take a dek at this pic here,this guys diet is about 70-80% shakes,doesnt seem to have done him any harm i'd say..... :whistling:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can confirm that the guy in the picture certainly does consume 70-80%

protein shakes as i send out his supps for him he is sponsored by Musclefury sports nutriton

www.musclefury.com .


----------



## Cp90 (Jun 9, 2009)

this is really interesting! I have been around these boards for years (brand new to this one) and never heard anything like this.

Thats mainly because most of them are idoits from bodybuilding.com!

Gunna up my shake intake me thinks!!!!! As well as the six meals a day, then i cant lose!!!


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

notnil21 said:


> I can confirm that the guy in the picture certainly does consume 70-80%
> 
> protein shakes as i send out his supps for him he is sponsored by Musclefury sports nutriton
> 
> www.musclefury.com .


Well...ya say "protein shakes" which makes his nutrition sound rather amateurish. Surely he's drinking well thought out a carefully balance meal replacement shakes?


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

AlasTTTair said:


> Well...ya say "protein shakes" which makes his nutrition sound rather amateurish. Surely he's drinking well thought out a carefully balance meal replacement shakes?


Why?

I know i partake in it for debate sake, but the majority of bbers - on here and in real life - overthink things too much. This is not formula one.

I use primarily Extreme Pro 6. Douglas Black and his team at Extreme Nutrition have done the work for me. I just pop open the tub, wiegh out my serving, job done. I guess Musky does the same with his muscle fury stuff.

No magic to it


----------



## notnil21 (Apr 4, 2008)

rs007 said:


> Why?
> 
> I know i partake in it for debate sake, but the majority of bbers - on here and in real life - overthink things too much. This is not formula one.
> 
> ...


well said rs007 sometimes its just as as easy as that


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2010)

I know someone who won nabba north overall at age 23 who's diet consists of mostly oats & whey. Looks v impressive.


----------



## glanzav (Sep 11, 2008)

what do these diets look like then with these shakes im interested currently weighing in at 17 stone 6 would like to add more size and lean out abit

when you say add shakes do you mean adding eggs,peanut butter,oats and fruit so on not just weigh on its on


----------



## El Ricardinho (May 30, 2008)

this has turned into a very interesting thread. I have been told many times that solids are by far the better option. nice to have it confirmed from guys that know their stuff that it doesnt have to be the case.

also got to say weeman, you are looking banging in the new avi mate. kudos to you.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

AlasTTTair said:


> Well...ya say "protein shakes" which makes his nutrition sound rather amateurish. Surely he's drinking well thought out a carefully balance meal replacement shakes?


lol mate things dont need to be so complicated all the time,look at my avy,that pic was taken when i was doing my first prep back in 2006,i can hand on heart say at the time of that pic my contest prep was literally 50/50 shakes and real food,my shakes consisted of a cheap whey concentrate and maltodextrin,thats it lol



El Ricardinho said:


> this has turned into a very interesting thread. I have been told many times that solids are by far the better option. nice to have it confirmed from guys that know their stuff that it doesnt have to be the case.
> 
> also got to say weeman, you are looking banging in the new avi mate. kudos to you.


lol thanks mate but as i said above the pic is about 4 years old now,i am tiny there lol i am about 30lbs heavier in the same nik when i diet down to that point (the pic was taken about 5-6 weeks out) these days.


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

El Ricardinho said:


> this has turned into a very interesting thread. I have been told many times that solids are by far the better option. nice to have it confirmed from guys that know their stuff that it doesnt have to be the case.
> 
> *also got to say weeman, you are looking banging in the new avi mate. kudos to you*.


Bump that. Hows the mighty prawn healing?


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

weeman said:


> lol mate things dont need to be so complicated all the time,look at my avy,that pic was taken when i was doing my first prep back in 2006,i can hand on heart say at the time of that pic my contest prep was literally 50/50 shakes and real food,my shakes consisted of a cheap whey concentrate and maltodextrin,thats it lol


There's still thought gone into that mate lol :lol:

When someone says "protein shake" I'm always confused as to what they actually mean. To me that just means some form of protein powder, usually whey. I dunno man, I just like to be specific (grams, contents etc) 

If I have 3 shakes a day and they were, for example, 100g oats, 50g protein powder, 15g olive oil I wouldn't just say "I have three protein shakes a day" but that's just me - I like the technicalities


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

AlasTTTair said:


> There's still thought gone into that mate lol :lol:
> 
> When someone says "protein shake" I'm always confused as to what they actually mean. To me that just means some form of protein powder, usually whey. I dunno man, I just like to be specific (grams, contents etc)
> 
> *If I have 3 shakes a day and they were, for example, 100g oats, 50g protein powder, 15g olive oil I wouldn't just say "I have three protein shakes a day" but that's just me - I like the technicalities*


AlasTTTair, for reference for myself. How do you measure 15g of Olive oil? is there anything else you can equate it too like 3 tbsps or something?


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Captain Hero said:


> AlasTTTair, for reference for myself. How do you measure 15g of Olive oil? is there anything else you can equate it too like 3 tbsps or something?


I just do it on the scale mate (drizzle it out slowly until I hit 15g) but 15g equals roughly 15ml, which is a tbsp, so if you're using a proper tbsp measure, one full measurement of that should equal 15ml/ 15g


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

AlasTTTair said:


> I just do it on the scale mate (drizzle it out slowly until I hit 15g) but 15g equals roughly 15ml, which is a tbsp, so if you're using a proper tbsp measure, one full measurement of that should equal 15ml/ 15g


sound mate thanks for that!


----------



## AB1990 (Nov 3, 2009)

weeman and rs how many shakes do you each consume a day and how many whole food meals?

Just out of interest as i know both you guys are in very good nick and having 50/50 or 60/40 food/whey is obv working.

If you didnt mind could you post up a typical days diet and say if your cutting or bulking, im quite new to the game and very interested and like to lear as i go, thanks


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

Makes a lot of sense to be fair, always read that solid foods are better as if it was written in stone. Very interesting thread.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Captain Hero said:


> Bump that. Hows the mighty prawn healing?


lol cheers mate,aye the mighty prawn is getting there,bruising starting to go down,once its gone normal derogatory services shall resume 



AlasTTTair said:


> There's still thought gone into that mate lol :lol:
> 
> When someone says "protein shake" I'm always confused as to what they actually mean. To me that just means some form of protein powder, usually whey. I dunno man, I just like to be specific (grams, contents etc)
> 
> If I have 3 shakes a day and they were, for example, 100g oats, 50g protein powder, 15g olive oil I wouldn't just say "I have three protein shakes a day" but that's just me - I like the technicalities


aaaaaaaah right gotcha mate,soz,i just take it for granted in the other sense like its a meal reaplacement of some sort when i'm told 'protein shake' totally know what you mean,just whatever you familiarise the term with:thumb:

Altho right enough i just wrote out the diet for the guy i'm helping prep for this years scottish first timers and whenever he mentioned to me 'protein shake' in his diet i made him tell me wether it was just prot or meal replacement,in that regards i'm aware some will regard a prot shake as just that,prot only,some people when they mention literally have no clue what they are taking lolol


----------



## Markc (Mar 25, 2009)

This is what littleluke diet is like

08.00 - 2.5 scoops express whey, 50g oats, 1 banana and peanut butter (blended into a shake)

10.30 - 2.5 scoops express whey, 70g oats or 1 Banana and 150g pineapple or 2 Bananas.

13.00 - 80g Basmati rice, 300g fish or 250 chicken or 220 steak, 1 tablespoon of olive oil

16.00 - as 10:30 meal

18.00 Pre workout, 2.5 scoops of pre workout (Profusion Reloaded) 40g oats

Post workout - 2.5 scoops of Profusion, 80g corn flour.

21.30 - steak/fish or chicken, vegetables, sweet spud, or basmati, sometimes white spud, 1 table spoon of olive/walnut oil.

23.00 - 2.5 scoops of express whey, tablespoon of peanut butter, 1 banana.

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/shows-pros-inspiration/77584-littlelukes-2010-competition-prep-log.html


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

^ Bingo that's the one I referred to in my first post.


----------



## AB1990 (Nov 3, 2009)

shows that little luke gains well on mostly shakes


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

AB1990 said:


> weeman and rs how many shakes do you each consume a day and how many whole food meals?
> 
> Just out of interest as i know both you guys are in very good nick and having 50/50 or 60/40 food/whey is obv working.
> 
> If you didnt mind could you post up a typical days diet and say if your cutting or bulking, im quite new to the game and very interested and like to lear as i go, thanks


sorry mate didnt see this post last night,will reply to it when i get back from the gym matey


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

rs007 said:


> Isn't it obvious?
> 
> People have the notion that solid food is far superior to shakes, but can never give a solid reason why.
> 
> ...


X2 tbh.

I like my solid food as it fills me up more. But shakes are very handy. Some people complain saying shakes don't have enough vits/mins etc. But if you get a good solid profile shake I fail to see the problem.


----------



## AB1990 (Nov 3, 2009)

weeman said:


> sorry mate didnt see this post last night,will reply to it when i get back from the gym matey


Cheers weeman, im just interested to see you guys daily diet, had a look at little lukes there I would need more soild food meals than that to stop me being hungry, but i find it hard eating 6 soild meals a day, so im trying to find a happy medium.

Before reading this thread i have always thought (from what ive read on this board) that shakes should be used pwo and try to use as little as possible throughout the day use soild food instead, im glad yous have posted this and opened my eyes and let me know i can grow on 50/50 or 60/40 food:whey


----------



## glenn (Jan 20, 2008)

my first shake in the morning contains

75g oats

3 whole eggs

1 1/2 scoops os boditronics express whey = 45g protein

30g shelled hemp (ground up)

30g ground flax seeds

now i dont know if anyone thinks this is ok for a shake?

also i was wondering what else i should put in other shakes later on?

i dont want to use olive oil as i cook with it so dont need more imo.


----------



## kawikid (Apr 28, 2008)

AB1990 said:


> shows that little luke gains well on mostly shakes


And whey shakes at that. Not blends. Hmmmmmmmm. I take it the added fats slow the absorbsion down or something.


----------



## AB1990 (Nov 3, 2009)

yes the olive oil slows the down the protein being obsorbed and adds extra kcals to a shake


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

so say with a shake consisting of whey oats and olive oil for example would you need a multi-vit with that or would your daily multi take care of this


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

weeman said:


> aaaaaaaah right gotcha mate,soz,i just take it for granted in the other sense like its a meal reaplacement of some sort when i'm told 'protein shake' totally know what you mean,just whatever you familiarise the term with:thumb:
> 
> Altho right enough i just wrote out the diet for the guy i'm helping prep for this years scottish first timers and whenever he mentioned to me 'protein shake' in his diet i made him tell me wether it was just prot or meal replacement,in that regards i'm aware some will regard a prot shake as just that,prot only,some people when they mention literally have no clue what they are taking lolol


Yeah it's weird mate, I just hear "protein shake" and think protein powder. Most newbies say "I take protein shakes" or something similar and think that they're gonna grow but often it's just a serving of whey with fcuk all calories and only one macro in there! So yeah, I like to be specific lol - I'll except "meal replacement shake" if that's what it is, but I'd prefer contents and grammage lol :lol:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

kawikid said:


> And whey shakes at that. Not blends. Hmmmmmmmm. I take it the added fats slow the absorbsion down or something.





AB1990 said:


> yes the olive oil slows the down the protein being obsorbed and adds extra kcals to a shake


No i think that was just a theory someone came up with that has actually been proven to be myth if i am right,RS posted something regards a study he found concerning the whole slowing down the absorption of the whey using fats etc,basically it turns out the whey still gets absorbed at the same rate.

Forgot to come back to this post again the other night regards my own diet,couldnt possibly write down a daily diet of mine as it changes in accordance to my apetite but generally i'll start day with shake,some sort of cereal and maybe some eggs,after that its anyones guess,i generally get thru 500g lean steak mince a day and 250-500g chicken a day and all other meals on top of that are shakes,but this week for instance i have certainly been having up to 4 shakes every day and maybe 2-3 meals,thats more or less the way my offseason goes,unless i am particularly lucky with apetite in which case i'll eat more.


----------



## raptordog (Oct 9, 2008)

Taking all the above into account do you guys think this would fit the bill......<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>

http://www.myprotein.co.uk/mp-max/meal-replacement/meal-replacement/<o></o>

<o></o>

One 80g serving gives the following and works out at less than a £1 a shot..... and also comes<o></o>

in its own handy sachet, so no messing weighing out......

<o></o>


Energy<o></o>

377.0cal<o></o>

Protein (dry basis)<o></o>

53.7g<o></o>

Protein (as-is)<o></o>

50.7g<o></o>

Carbohydrates<o></o>

35.6g<o></o>

of which sugars<o></o>

3.0g<o></o>

Fat<o></o>

3.1g<o></o>

of which saturates<o></o>

0.5g<o></o>

of which mono unsaturates<o></o>

0.6g<o></o>

of which poly unsaturates<o></o>

2.0g<o></o>

Dietary Fibre<o></o>

4.2g<o></o>

Sodium<o></o>

119.0mg<o></o>



<o></o>


<?xml:namespace prefix = v ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-com:vml" /><v:shapetype id=_x0000_t75 stroked="f" filled="f" path="[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@5xe" oreferrelative="t" o:spt="75" coordsize="21600,21600"><v:stroke joinstyle="miter"></v:stroke><v:formulas><v:f eqn="if lineDrawn pixelLineWidth 0"></v:f><v:f eqn="sum @0 1 0"></v:f><v:f eqn="sum 0 0 @1"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @2 1 2"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @3 21600 pixelWidth"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @3 21600 pixelHeight"></v:f><v:f eqn="sum @0 0 1"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @6 1 2"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @7 21600 pixelWidth"></v:f><v:f eqn="sum @8 21600 0"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @7 21600 pixelHeight"></v:f><v:f eqn="sum @10 21600 0"></v:f></v:formulas><vath o:connecttype="rect" gradientshapeok="t" o:extrusionok="f"></vath><o:lock aspectratio="t" v:ext="edit"></o:lock></v:shapetype><v:shape id=Picture_x0020_13 style="VISIBILITY: visible; WIDTH: 6.75pt; HEIGHT: 7.5pt; mso-wrap-style: square" alt="http://www.myprotein.co.uk/img/v2/site/bullet.gif" type="#_x0000_t75" o:spid="_x0000_i1029"><v:imagedata o:title="bullet" src="file:///C:\DOCUME~1\dave\LOCALS~1\Temp\msohtmlclip1\01\clip_image001.gif"></v:imagedata></v:shape>Over 40g of High Quality Protein per Sachet<o></o>

<v:shape id=Picture_x0020_14 style="VISIBILITY: visible; WIDTH: 6.75pt; HEIGHT: 7.5pt; mso-wrap-style: square" alt="http://www.myprotein.co.uk/img/v2/site/bullet.gif" type="#_x0000_t75" o:spid="_x0000_i1028"><v:imagedata o:title="bullet" src="file:///C:\DOCUME~1\dave\LOCALS~1\Temp\msohtmlclip1\01\clip_image001.gif"></v:imagedata></v:shape>Great tasting & Instant Mixing<o></o>

<v:shape id=Picture_x0020_15 style="VISIBILITY: visible; WIDTH: 6.75pt; HEIGHT: 7.5pt; mso-wrap-style: square" alt="http://www.myprotein.co.uk/img/v2/site/bullet.gif" type="#_x0000_t75" o:spid="_x0000_i1027"><v:imagedata o:title="bullet" src="file:///C:\DOCUME~1\dave\LOCALS~1\Temp\msohtmlclip1\01\clip_image001.gif"></v:imagedata></v:shape>Low GI Carbohydrates from Oats & Barley<o></o>

<v:shape id=Picture_x0020_16 style="VISIBILITY: visible; WIDTH: 6.75pt; HEIGHT: 7.5pt; mso-wrap-style: square" alt="http://www.myprotein.co.uk/img/v2/site/bullet.gif" type="#_x0000_t75" o:spid="_x0000_i1026"><v:imagedata o:title="bullet" src="file:///C:\DOCUME~1\dave\LOCALS~1\Temp\msohtmlclip1\01\clip_image001.gif"></v:imagedata></v:shape>Essential Fatty Acids from Flaxseed & MCT's<o></o>

<v:shape id=Picture_x0020_17 style="VISIBILITY: visible; WIDTH: 6.75pt; HEIGHT: 7.5pt; mso-wrap-style: square" alt="http://www.myprotein.co.uk/img/v2/site/bullet.gif" type="#_x0000_t75" o:spid="_x0000_i1025"><v:imagedata o:title="bullet" src="file:///C:\DOCUME~1\dave\LOCALS~1\Temp\msohtmlclip1\01\clip_image001.gif"></v:imagedata></v:shape>Full Spectrum Vitamins & Minerals<o></o>



<o></o>

If we got in 4 solid balanced meals a day, then made 4 servings of the above for in between/ or while on the move, perhaps lose the last one and replace with a straight whey for those not wishing to load too many carbs late at night.

Anyone tried it, taste/ easy mixing etc......  <o></o>


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

^ No need for 8 feedings a day IMO mate. The ingredients are fine in the shake but not sure about the ratio - for every 50g protein there's only 35g carbs. Seems like a stupid ratio to me - I'd rather have something like 70-80g carbs and 50g protein (and about 20g fat too). IMO this is why you should just make your own shakes. You don't want to go over 50g protein per sitting really, but you'll need more than 370 cals and 35g carbs for a sitting, so you'll have to add stuff to it anyway! Waste of money IMO - buy some nutrisport 90+, some oats and some olive oil.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

tho in saying that it depends what he is eating towards,if he is trying to eat for leanness then maybe this ratio suits him better if you know what i mean,have had to do the same when dieting and keeping a cap on carbs


----------



## Munch (Dec 22, 2009)

AlasTTTair said:


> ^ Waste of money IMO - buy some nutrisport 90+, some oats and some olive oil.


I have a sh1t appetite at times so this is what I do. wack it all in my liquidizer and neck it - sometimes this accounts for 4 of my meals, I normally shoot for between 6 and 8 meals a day so there is still some solids in there.

Think this approach helps with bulking after you have already munched down 600g chicken and your body weight in rice and eggs.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

josh9987 said:


> weeman...you say this guys diet is 70-80% shakes...any idea what his diet actually looks like?


no idea but mostly shakes with maybe 2-3 solid meals in there a day 



josh9987 said:


> rs007,....your an experienced member on this site....what would your example of a properly constructed shake look like?


he already posted that answer 

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/food-diet-nutrition-info/85595-drank-my-way-14-1-2-stone-3.html


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

josh9987 said:


> rs007,....your an experienced member on this site....what would your example of a properly constructed shake look like?


It entirely depends on your goals from that shake, and that can vary depending on the time of day and the activity you are participating in.

I mean first thing in the morning, whey isolate in water might be just the ticket. I use a serving of Extreme Whey blend here.

But for me, for general use through the day, I use a blended protein which I'm told has a release patern of up to 6 hours if memory serves (could be wrong on that, its long tho). As opposed to a whey shake alone which could spike amino levels, then die off. I mean that might be desirable for some situations, but for me, I like a general drip feed through the day, so I use Extreme Pro 6.

But, you could make attempt a budget version by using not just WPC, but some Micellar Casien. Funnily enough, breast milk protein is roughly 80% whey, 20% casien which could explain why babies need fed so constantly - 50:50 might be a better starter level for us. Thats a very simple version, only two sources, (Pro6, funnily enough, has 6  ) but it will give a nice quick rise in amino levels from the whey, but the micellar will also hold them up over the longer term.

I tend to eat my carbs, so they don't form part of my shake - but again, if you wanted you could put in some powdered oats for sustained energy, and maybe even some malto or dextrose for quick replenshment.

Then, you could throw in something a lot of people neglect - multivits and minerals. Its the one thing real food has over refined powders IMO, but if you add in some multivit+mineral powder, that base is covered.

If its a general meal replacement you are after, you probably want some fats in there, flaxseeds, olive oil, walnut oil, soy lecithin all acceptable choices.

BCAAs could be a good addition, I am using these (seperately in cap form) just now, and am impressed so far. However, if a good amount of your shake is whey, then there is already a reasonable amount of BCAA - in the recommended 2:1:1 ratio - present.

It purely depends on you goals. I class Pro6 as properly put together, and that does me, because I am currently happier with my shakes as PROTEIN shakes, and getting carbs and fats elsewhere. For someone who wants a meal replacement, they'd need to add stuff - or buy a decent MRP.


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

rs007 said:


> It entirely depends on your goals from that shake, and that can vary depending on the time of day and the activity you are participating in.
> 
> I mean first thing in the morning, whey isolate in water might be just the ticket. I use a serving of Extreme Whey blend here.
> 
> ...


Give 4:1:1 a try mate


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

weeman said:


> he already posted that answer
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/food-diet-nutrition-info/85595-drank-my-way-14-1-2-stone-3.html


Bastard so I did :cursing:

Ach well, answered a bit more in depth this time.

Damn I hate repeating myself.

Damn I hate repeating myself.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

mick_the_brick said:


> Give 4:1:1 a try mate


More leucine? What is the theory on that? Where can I get isolated leucine?

Always willing to dabble, my caps are pre blended at 2:1:1 though, so would need to purchase extra leucine alone...


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

rs007 said:


> More leucine? What is the theory on that? Where can I get isolated leucine?
> 
> Always willing to dabble, my caps are pre blended at 2:1:1 though, so would need to purchase extra leucine alone...


Think H&B sell caps of them min.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

weeman said:


> Think H&B sell caps of them min.


Fvck that!!!!! While we are pi$$ing money away, why don't I get a special tub of dream tan made up that has gold powder in it, and frankinscence

muppet   

I'll check MP

Edit: do tesco sell it :lol:


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

Basically the leucine gives you a more anabolic response..

I'll dig out some studies for you.

I always use these guys over MP:

http://www.bulksupplementsdirect.co.uk/khxc/index.php?app=gbu0&ns=prodshow&ref=l_leucine


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

I thought i would just add to this old thread, i dropped taking as many shakes and would you know it, it was too hard to eat my way through that many calories and i lost a fair bit actually, now got myself back to 14 stone but that extra half a stone was a lot of difference in my size. Now starting back on the shakes just adding bits and pieces to them to counteract where im losing certain things


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

WhySoSerious said:


> Thought I would post this for people that struggle to fit in 7 meals a day. Last year I got a bit ill for about a month and dropped to 13 1/2 stone. I was struggling to put any weight back on after that as fitting 7 meals in a day became such a chore. So i decided to go against my beliefs a bit and fill in the meals with protein shakes. I dropped to 3 meals a day, breakfast, lunch and dinner, i then had a mix of 2 different protein shakes throughout the day. One was high in carbs and one was low in carbs.
> 
> I had half shake portions on every hour. This diet was extremely easy to abide by and within a month I had put the weight back on.
> 
> Please also note i had to add a fair few vitamin and mineral supplements to make up for the lost from the foods.


Sorry but I fail to understand why people think protein shakes should be kept to a minimum to eat solid foods like thats gonna have a 50% on your gains.

I drink 4 protein shakes a day and cleary from my 3 x 5 thread pic results, I cant say its done me any harm.

Well done mate on your progress.


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

andysutils said:


> Sorry but I fail to understand why people think protein shakes should be kept to a minimum to eat solid foods like thats gonna have a 50% on your gains.
> 
> I drink 4 protein shakes a day and cleary from my 3 x 5 thread pic results, I cant say its done me any harm.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

WhySoSerious said:


> Thought I would post this for people that struggle to fit in 7 meals a day. Last year I got a bit ill for about a month and dropped to 13 1/2 stone. I was struggling to put any weight back on after that as fitting 7 meals in a day became such a chore. So i decided to go against my beliefs a bit and fill in the meals with protein shakes. I dropped to 3 meals a day, breakfast, lunch and dinner, i then had a mix of 2 different protein shakes throughout the day. One was high in carbs and one was low in carbs.
> 
> I had half shake portions on every hour. This diet was extremely easy to abide by and within a month I had put the weight back on.
> 
> Please also note i had to add a fair few vitamin and mineral supplements to make up for the lost from the foods.


 How much do you spend on supps a month mate?


----------



## doylejlw (Feb 14, 2010)

my diet used to be 50/50 but last 6 months gone to 6 whole foods meals and 2 shakes but not made any difference.


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Jay.32 said:


> How much do you spend on supps a month mate?


something around the costs below

5kg Nutrisport 90+: £40

2.5kg Nutrisport weight gainer: £20

Oils: £5

Glutamine: £4

Vitamins and Mineral: £5

I cant think of anything else off the top of my head, i get chicken 5kg for £12 callobrated as well so normall get 10kg of that a month as well


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

WhySoSerious said:


> something around the costs below
> 
> *5kg Nutrisport 90+: £40*
> 
> ...


 THAT AMOUNT LASTS YOU A MONTH????

5KG TUB OF PROTIEN ONLY LASTS ME A MONTH AND THATS WITH ME ONLY HAVING ONE SHAKE A DAY!! NO WHERE NEAR AS MANY AS YOU:confused1:


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> THAT AMOUNT LASTS YOU A MONTH????
> 
> 5KG TUB OF PROTIEN ONLY LASTS ME A MONTH AND THATS WITH ME ONLY HAVING ONE SHAKE A DAY!! NO WHERE NEAR AS MANY AS YOU:confused1:


166g in one shake Jay? maybe you should split this up into three shakes? lol


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Jay.32 said:


> THAT AMOUNT LASTS YOU A MONTH????
> 
> 5KG TUB OF PROTIEN ONLY LASTS ME A MONTH AND THATS WITH ME ONLY HAVING ONE SHAKE A DAY!! NO WHERE NEAR AS MANY AS YOU:confused1:


yeah i mix the 90+ is 22.5g's protein per 25g scoop i have 6 scoops of that a day and 3 scoops of the weight gainer, the rest is made up by my meals. i consume protein every 2 hours so 30-35gs of protein per time is good for me


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Cheese said:


> 166g in one shake Jay? maybe you should split this up into three shakes? lol


lol i just did the math on that as well thats about 140g protein in one go, im not sure you have thought your shakes through jay lol


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Im not sure what size the scoop is? but to get 45g of protien out of my shake its 2 scoops per shake and my 5kg tub lasts a month having one shake a day after training..

I make up the the rest of my 300g of protien per day in solid foods


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Jay.32 said:


> Im not sure what size the scoop is? but to get 45g of protien out of my shake its 2 scoops per shake and my 5kg tub lasts a month having one shake a day after training..
> 
> I make up the the rest of my 300g of protien per day in solid foods


thats not nutrisport 90+ then mate. if you have one shake a day thats 30 shakes a month, divide 5000 (5kg) by 30 that gives you 166, so your serving is 166g's which with nutrisport 90+ you would have about 145g's of protein. It must be the weight gainer. i use a 2.5kg tub of weight gainer AND a 5kg tub of nutrisport 90+


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

i have 2 shakes a day... i need solid food as when i just have shakes i'm starving a short while after


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

WhySoSerious said:


> thats not nutrisport 90+ then mate. if you have one shake a day thats 30 shakes a month, divide 5000 (5kg) by 30 that gives you 166, so your serving is 166g's which with nutrisport 90+ you would have about 145g's of protein. It must be the weight gainer. i use a 2.5kg tub of weight gainer AND a 5kg tub of nutrisport 90+


 How much you paying for nutrisport 90+ and how much protien & carbs in each serving WSS?


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

nutriport 90 is practically no carbs and i buy with a friend as you save a few pounds if you buy 2, it works out just over £40 for a 5kg tub, nutrisport weight gainer we buy in a 5kg tub and half it as where we get it from doesnt do 2.5kg tubs and it works out to less than £20 i think actually its about £13-£14 each. weight gainer is 50% carbs and 35% protein


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

ok cheers mate


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

http://www.google.co.uk/products?hl=en&q=nutrisport+90%2B&safe=active&um=1&ie=UTF-8&ei=6CsGTKeYGJi80gSf6YCcDA&sa=X&oi=product_result_group&ct=title&resnum=1&ved=0CCEQrQQwAA

Def getting this, only £39.99


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

thats the stuff, superfit does free postage though


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

alrite mate, im intrsted in this, because i never find the time to get 7meals down me, can you tell me your diet and times and so on? thanks alot!!


----------



## _Jay (Feb 13, 2011)

Interesting reading this thread I'm bulking atm and really struggling to get all the meals in so I'm going for 4 meals and 3 shakes. cheers for the shake ideas lets see how it goes


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

I only eat 2 meals a day and 2 shakes. Also don't even need to split the shakes into halfs if you want to make it that bit easier again.


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

_Jay said:


> Interesting reading this thread I'm bulking atm and really struggling to get all the meals in so I'm going for 4 meals and 3 shakes. cheers for the shake ideas lets see how it goes


Since then when I moved to competing I had to really step this up a gear as I wasn't going to build any quality muscle on this. It worked well at the start but mainly the point of the thread was I don't think you need 7-8solid meals a day. I believe 2-3 meals can be replaced with shakes. I currently replace one meal with instant oats and protein with a teaspoon of Udos oil or peanut butter


----------



## Prophecy (Nov 26, 2011)

Great thread. Disproves the myth that we should be eating 6/7 solid meals a day. When I was bulking I was having huge problems with this; wish I'd seen this thread sooner.


----------



## _Jay (Feb 13, 2011)

WhySoSerious said:


> Since then when I moved to competing I had to really step this up a gear as I wasn't going to build any quality muscle on this. It worked well at the start but mainly the point of the thread was I don't think you need 7-8solid meals a day. I believe 2-3 meals can be replaced with shakes. I currently replace one meal with instant oats and protein with a teaspoon of Udos oil or peanut butter


Got you fella but I need to add mass and I'm underweight big time. Shakes will be great to drink anytime anywhere. I always believed that you MUST have 6 meals a day and must be good solid food.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

I recomend everyone ups there whey protein intake :whistling:


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

Wheyman said:


> I recomend everyone ups there whey protein intake :whistling:


pmsl why on earth would you recomemnd that i wonder


----------

